# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Some tips travel in Vietnam

## micheluk

Vietnam is home to unforgettable landscapes, from idyllic beaches to beautiful mountain scenery. The cuisine is fresh, fragrant and flavorsome, and the people are friendly and welcoming. Delve into fascinating cultural and historical sites, explore bustling markets, cruise stunning waterways, or trek to colorful hilltribe villages.


Accommodation ranges from beautiful colonial-era hotels to comfortable, well-priced options, and eating options run the gamut from fresh and budget-priced street food stalls to decadent high-end restaurants. Learn to cook local dishes at a cooking school, have a new wardrobe whipped up at one of Hoi An's famed tailor shops, or explore the compelling Cu Chi Tunnels.

Get to know fascinating Vietnam by train, or use domestic flights to reach your destinations. Whichever way you traverse Vietnam, you will encounter hospitable people, unforgettable scenery and historical sites sure to make an impact.

journeys!!

----------


## StevenBrown

I heard it's impossible to exchange money in Vietnam. Do you have any experiences with that? My friends once been to Vietnam and told me that they had had awful time searching for bureau de change.

----------


## jacobngo

Great ! I'm happy to hear that. Thanks for tips.

----------


## ankita1234

Where should you land if you have to visit vietnam's beaches?

----------


## kitanookami

> I heard it's impossible to exchange money in Vietnam. Do you have any experiences with that? My friends once been to Vietnam and told me that they had had awful time searching for bureau de change.


I dunno what kind of situation they re in but in my experience it is not hard to exchange money in Vietnam, cuz personally I'm Vietnamese :P
There was one time I have travelled with some Swedish students and exchanging money is not a problem for them.
Normally in Vietnam you can go into a bank and ask for exchanging money, you just fill in the information paper and the amount of money you want to exchange. Done!

----------


## sankalppatil732

Be careful about taxi scams.Motorcycle taxicabs are the best way to really see the thronging roads of Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh. Second thing is Know your night buses.Overnight transports are an incredible approach to cover long separations and save money on settlement costs, however ensure you book a top bunk beyond what many would consider possible from the loo.

----------


## Adamjones

Inside Vietnam: Vietnam travel tips - Before you visit Vietnam, visit Trip Advisor.
There are usually have some telecoms booths or shops for you to choose from.
That will help you to make a brilliant hangout.

----------


## debbie

Thanks  for your tips！Good day!

----------


## hangraolytam

Good Tips ! Thank you so much. Vietnam is so hot !

----------


## KindaichiShota

Very good indeed.
I was looking for a discussion like this.

----------


## certvalue111

hello..thanks for these useful tips..really helpful

----------


## jenifer

Nice review (y) I think Vietnam is one of the beautiful and breathtaking countries which anyone should travel and relax

----------


## elliewindler

Thank you so much for sharing this marvelous travel tips with us!!

----------

